# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch biển Nhật Lệ – Phong Nha (Thời gian : 4 ngày 3 đêm,)

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch biển Nhật Lệ – Phong Nha
(Thời gian : 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)
Quảng Bình là một tỉnh duyên hải thuộc vùng Bắc Trung Bộ Việt Nam và nằm ở nơi hẹp nhất của dải đất hình chữ Scủa Việt Nam. Dải đất Quảng Bình như một bức tranh hoành tráng, có rừng, có biển với nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp, thắng cảnh nổi tiếng: đèo Ngang, đèo Lý Hoà, cửa bãi biển Nhật Lệ,phá Hạc Hải, Cổng Trời… và Vườn quốc gia Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng được công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới đây cũng được công nhận là khu du lịch quốc gia Việt Nam.  
Chương trình chi tiết:
Ngày 1:   Khởi hành đi Quảng Bình  (Ăn trưa, tối)
06h00: Xe ô tô và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch ánh sao mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Quảng Bình. Trên đường dừng ăn trưa tại Nghệ An. 
17h00: Đến Quảng Bình quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối, tự do đi chơi dạo bên dòng sông Nhật Lệ. (Quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi Tàu vào).
Ngày 2:  Quảng Bình - Phong Nha (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
07h30: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Phong Nha - Một di sản thiên nhiên thế giới với 7 cái nhất, Quý khách đi thuyền dọc dòng sông Son ngắm cảnh đẹp của núi rừng, thăm quan động Phong Nha với nhiều măng và nhũ đá tuyệt đẹp.
12h00: Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, ăn tại Phong Nha. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tắm biển Nhật Lệ. Ăn tối. Tối; Quý khách tự do dạo chơi, thăm quan Tượng đài Mẹ Suốt, dạo chơi bãi biển về đêm.  Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn
Ngày 3:  Biển Nhật Lệ          (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
07h00: Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do tắm biển Nhật Lệ hoặc dạo chơi thăm quan thành phố.
11h00: Quý khách ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan hoặc tắm biển Nhật Lệ
16h00: Hướng dẫn viên của du lịch Ánh Sao Mới tổ chức các trò chơi bãi biển như: nhẩy bao bố, ném bóng, thi bơi, keo co, bịt mắt bắt dê…
18h00: Quý khách ăn tối. Tối, tự do dạo chơi bãi biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Ngày 4: Quảng Bình khởi hành về   (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, lên xe khởi hành về, ăn trưa tại T.P Vinh.
18h30: Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay, kết thúc chương trình.
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.750.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)
Ghi chú: Giá trên có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất! 
GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM
1/Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
2/Vé thuyền thăm quan động Phong Nha.
3/Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2*  gần biển, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀.
4/Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình, ăn chính 80.000/bữa, ăn sáng 25.000/bữa (Gồm 7 bữa ăn chính, 3 bữa ăn sáng).
5/Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
6/Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
7/ Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
8/ Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe.
GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
1/ Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
- Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5- dưới 11 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com

----------

